

Windows 8 Usage Sinks Below Vista Levels - SlipperySlope
http://www.dailytech.com/Windows+8+Usage+Sinks+Below+Vista+Levels/article29546.htm

======
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

"Market research group Net Applications, a research service that tracks
traffic across 8,000 affiliates' sites and 3 million registered users, reports
that Windows 8 at the end of December accounted for a mere 1.72 percent of
traffic."

